# Intermittent Fasting Calculator



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bored at work so thought I'd do a bit of research about IF to see if I liked it enough to give it a go come cutting time.

Found this-

http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/

Really helpful to work out all your macros for you :thumb:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

good find........


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

interesting.. will you be using this for your own diet


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

That's really useful - thanks!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

griffo13 said:


> interesting.. will you be using this for your own diet


I won't be cutting until February time, so once I've done more research on IF I'll decide. Obviously it's a long way off, but I'll probably do 4 weeks of 'regular' cutting with 6 meals spread throughtout the day, then move onto IF to keep up the weight loss.

It looks to be a pretty decent calculator and has a 'custom' option you can set for everything if you want to lose weight faster/slower.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

been using IF for weeks now, works amazing for me tbh, and so easy to keep to!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ILL be carfull with i think it over estimates abit


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

its got me in the best shape of my life...and i'm 40 next year as well


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

It's worked wonders for me too. Will stick to I.F for a long time to come.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bumping this for more info........who is using IF atm, i have scrolled 100s of posts and threads just need one or two clearing up......


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Bumping also. Im thinking about giving it a go.


----------

